
Show HN: Typewriter, a simple headless CMS-as-a-Service - mcrider
https://www.typewriter.cloud/
======
gigatexal
A video demo would be nice as I’m not sure how this works and I’d rather not
sign up just to try it. Just show me how it works maybe using a gif or a
video.

